# 1968 vs 1969



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Currently looking to enter this community and I am on the lookup for a GTO.
It looks like the 69 is more sought after than the 68. Hagerty gives a 10K difference in valuation for model to model comparison.
I am aware of the main differences between the two however I cant understand why this jump in prices?

Any aspect that I am missing? Is the difference in Dash, Front Grille, Rear Bumper/Lights so much impacting?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I prefer the 68 because of the dash and vent window last year for it until 72,The 69 omitted the vent window front and rear upgrades, Ra 3 or 4 engine option and of course the judge


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes I agree with all of these but still for some reason the market appraises more a 69 compared to a 68. I am obviously comparing like with like (400 engine, 4BBL, Coupe or Convertible, same transmission, non-AC, etc...)


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

It’s more popular is why. Between them I would not mind having both. Now if your going after the king in GTO value that would be a 71 Judge convertible


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Definitely not looking into getting the BEST EVER.. I just trying to decide between a 68 or 69 which are within my budget and wanted to see why such difference in valuation.
Personally I like them both. The only thing I prefer more than the other is the rear look of the 69.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Vent windows rule.......! I would rather have vent windows then what everybody likes!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

As mentioned above the 69 is more popular. 
68 is slightly more difficult to restore due to many 'one year only' parts and more parts are reproduced for the 69. 

They both have their plus's and minus's. Its mostly just personal preference.
I like the rear styling, wood dash and the vent windows of the 68.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks all for your input. Will have to boil down to price and condition then. Favoring mostly a matching numbers car with non excessive rust.....


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Any year is special for the GTO have not met anyone with a bad word to say about one


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

pontrc said:


> Any year is special for the GTO have not met anyone with a bad word to say about one


Well......








1974 Pontiac GTO


You have to give Pontiac credit for trying. As the Seventies marched further into deeply regulated insurance, safety and anti-smog mandates, the persistently optimistic product planners of the...




www.hemmings.com


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Tell you the truth I would love to see a nice 74


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

You managed to convince me guys. I got a 68 Convertible. Will post info in the coming weeks. Still a long way to arrive at me


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be "overflow" popularity due to the Judge. Also 68's can be more difficult to restore due to the number of parts that were '68 only.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Which parts were 68 only that were also not 69 only? I mean, does the 69 share so much parts with other years?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Being the transition year from the first generation the dash is one year only, and other parts.69 shared a lot with the following years in dash parts.O52 and others could give you specifics


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Understood. Well it must be the reason why they are more popular and of higher value as for the rest, the looks and mechanicals are almost the same. So the market must want them more due to parts availability.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Pontiac redesigned the A body in odd/even 2 year cycles. For example, the body changed in 68 but the mechanicals (engine etc) carried over from 67. Mechanicals changed in 69 but the basic body design carried over from 68. 
A lot of design changes were in response to new Federal regulations.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info guys. I know i posted on another thread but I am tempting my luck again. Does anyone know of a decent pre purchase inspector in the Cincinnati area? Was going to use a company called Lemonsquad but all I can find are bad reviews!!!


----------



## dcoydad (Sep 27, 2017)

aseyc said:


> Currently looking to enter this community and I am on the lookup for a GTO.
> It looks like the 69 is more sought after than the 68. Hagerty gives a 10K difference in valuation for model to model comparison.
> I am aware of the main differences between the two however I cant understand why this jump in prices?
> 
> Any aspect that I am missing? Is the difference in Dash, Front Grille, Rear Bumper/Lights so much impacting?


I had the 69 a few years back and loved it. Now I have the 68 and really utilize the vent window....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

aseyc said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I know i posted on another thread but I am tempting my luck again. Does anyone know of a decent pre purchase inspector in the Cincinnati area? Was going to use a company called Lemonsquad but all I can find are bad reviews!!!


I would not trust anyone's eye or opinion because it is not yours. It may cost you, but the only way is to look for yourself and test drive the car.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> I would not trust anyone's eye or opinion because it is not yours. It may cost you, but the only way is to look for yourself and test drive the car.


Agree 100% but if I do that it means I can never get the car... Wouldnt makes sense to travel half the world to go shopping for a car. The best you can do is research as much as you can and request photos as much as possible.


----------

